# Foursevens Bolt Action light - early opinions?



## Shuutr (Dec 3, 2014)

I am a bit of a foursevens fan, so I look forward to their new releases. I just saw the announcement of Foursevens new release, and I don't know how I feel about it yet.

It is a bolt action light. It's longer, wider and heavier than a preon P2, but a different interface - the bolt action. What do you guys and gals think?

http://www.foursevens.com/products/BLR2-AF
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrrVFk4IYuk

"The Bolt Light is a special three-way collaboration between Fellhoelter, Tuff-Writer, and FOURSEVENS, with a unique and innovative user-interface. While most flashlights rely on a traditional push-button switch, the Bolt Light uses a sliding bolt mechanism, allowing you to turn the light on and off, or change modes, with an easy and natural swiping motion. With three brightness levels and four special output modes, the Bolt Light is versatile enough to meet the needs of a variety of situations."

Specs:
DIMENSIONS	Length: 5.83 inches/ Diameter: 0.71 inches/Weight (without batteries): 2.7 oz
LED EMITTER	CREE XM-L2

VOLTAGE RANGE	2.7V -8.4V
BRIGHTNESS LEVELS	Low: 59 lumens, 8 hrs / High: 490 lumens, 1.2 hours / Strobe: 490 lumens, 2.4 hours

SPECIAL MODES	S.O.S.: 6 hrs / Beacon (High): 15 hours / Beacon (Low): 23 hours / Moonlight: 1 lumen, 102 hours
REFLECTOR	Smooth

BODY MATERIAL	Type-III hard-anodized aircraft-grade aluminum
BEZEL MATERIAL	Type-III hard-anodized aircraft-grade aluminum


----------



## AB8XL (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not impressed with the CR2 battery, yet it has a voltage range of 2.7V -8.4V, I think it would be better if it were two 14500's or something I'm more familiar with.

I can't find much information on 15270 or 15266 Li-Ion batteries that could be used in place of the primary CR2 battery, all I see on google for these types are them ****fire batteries I haven't read much good about here in the forums.

I also now wonder if dirt could get into the mechanism and cause havoc down the road.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Dec 3, 2014)

I know I definitely wouldn't be a fan of the bolt-action... could easily turn it on/off putting it into pocket too.. especially with the momentary on... it could be pulled back by accident in your pocket or backpack


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

No thanks.


----------



## gunga (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't understand the benefit of the bolt action. Can anyone think of any?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ryp (Dec 3, 2014)

Interesting the responses on here vs the marketplace. All positive there, all negative here.


----------



## gunga (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess not crapping in a sales thread. Some respect. Also three lights were released, not just this one.


----------



## Norm (Dec 3, 2014)

Two CR2 cells are the killer for me, even though I have a dozen or so in the battery box.

I would have been interested in one or two AAs.

Norm


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 3, 2014)

gunga said:


> I don't understand the benefit of the bolt action. Can anyone think of any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



It claims that its easier to operate with gloves on, the slide to lock on, and the lock off feature is more natural.

I'd have to try one to see how it felt in the hand. 

At least its not the same UI we get over and over again.


----------



## Newguy2012 (Dec 3, 2014)

gunga said:


> I don't understand the benefit of the bolt action. Can anyone think of any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


 The benefit is it's easier to use with heavy gloves? If not that, it's just different was to operate a flashlight. Maybe a fun way? It looks like an expensive light to run. The battery cost $8 for one and it requires to 2.


----------



## Shuutr (Dec 3, 2014)

Newguy2012 said:


> The benefit is it's easier to use with heavy gloves? If not that, it's just different was to operate a flashlight. Maybe a fun way? It looks like an expensive light to run. The battery cost $8 for one and it requires to 2.



That's after $100 spent for a novel mechanism.


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 3, 2014)

FourSevens makes their own brand of CR2 cells, which, if purchased in a package of 50, cost less than $2/cell. If I were to purchase this light, that is what I would use in it. 

The only advantage I can see for the bolt action design is that momentary and constant activation require movements in separate directions, making it less likely that you get constant when you want momentary. However, I would want to know the level of water resistance before buying one. I do not find a traditional tailcap switch to be difficult to operate with gloves.


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 3, 2014)

There is something suspicious going on in the marketplace thread about those three new lights. Im sure i added a comment this morning about why the bolt action light uses CR2 and not proper AA, AAA or even CR123, 18650 batteries because all of those are more common, are rechargeable and available as protected cells. CR2 is not available as a protected cell and it has super low mah capacity. I would never use normal non rechargeable batterie in a flashlight, im sorry. My comment disappeared, i would feel uncomfortable to buy foursevens products again in the future now. critical comments must be allowed in my mind


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 3, 2014)

those odd and expensive batteries kill the idea in my mind. the bolt action, nice new novelty gadget.. but thats it.. it feels gadgetly.. not really easy to see it beeing very useful and intuitive to use compared to normal cliky switch. but it might be smooth action when you get used to it. but in my mind this light is for gadget loving geeks whom prefer to fiddle with their lights. its a niche product, a designer accessory and fashion statement, it that tries to have a cool and some new innovative twist in it. i personally have no need for this kind of light. especially for that price. but as collectors item its cool thing to have. novelty, first of its kind and breed (never seen a bolt action lever as switch before).. who knows if the idea is solid and 5 years from now there are dozen other makes copying it because it works.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 3, 2014)

I like the idea, and the look of the light. 
I am questioning whether or not it is water resistant, and I doubt it could function as a EDC for me, due to the abuse my lights take in a construction environment.
I won't be buying one, but if I had a desk job I would. If for no other reason than it is unique.


----------



## Illum (Dec 3, 2014)

going by the prospects of the speculating crowd, I was secretly hoping he actually ended up making a light that takes .22WMR... 

Generally speaking, I'm not too excited about the proclaimed uniqueness beyond first impressions. 



gunga said:


> I don't understand the benefit of the bolt action. Can anyone think of any?



I'm with the shell holding penguin on this one.


----------



## gunga (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep. I can understand the glove usage but it seemed a bit gimmicky to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Dec 4, 2014)

Agree with all the comments here to be fair...

I guess I would have a couple of questions niggling at me before ordering something like that:

Is the bolt 'channel' waterproof? (What rating does this light have?)
The specifications do not list the throw (meters) of the torch.
Can this torch take rechargeable batteries or is it limited to 2 x CR2 (as these would be an expensive fuel for the torch in comparison to AA's or rechargeable li-ion's)
What prevents this light from triggering the momentary-on in your pocket/backpack if the bolt is pulled back accidentally? (What kind of resistance is there on the bolt action?)
What would be the recommended grip for this light, (overhand/underhand), in order to operate the bolt efficiently?

I do like that FourSevens are trying to think outside the box, and they should be commended for it, but I would need to know the above info before purchasing as it may be a novelty torch otherwise?

Personally?... It's a big fat No I'm afraid.


----------



## bdogps (Dec 4, 2014)

For me also, the batteries were the deal killer. Like others said, they should have used AAA batteries. With that kind of bolt action, any dirt or sand would kill the sliding action. I guess it is aimed for doctors or anyone that works in a office environment?


----------



## ven (Dec 4, 2014)

For me an edc type light ideally needs to be 1 handed for quick easy use,this to me looks like it requires 2 hands to operate.

Other than that its certainly a different approach,but quite a hefty price tag imo too!


----------



## Lighteous (Dec 4, 2014)

The bolt-action switch is a real turn-off for me (no pun intended). By all appearances it seems as though the switch will catch on clothing, be felt in a pocket, susceptible to accidental activation and too exposed for debris to easily collect. If that weren't enough, I have no interest in a light that alone needs a special size battery. Keeping an open mind, I suppose that a positive review based on actual use over a period of time might sway me on the switch, but I already have a variety of battery sizes and types, all of which can be used in more than one light. I'm reluctant to add yet another type of batteries to the collection for which I would only have one light to use them in. I'm staying away for now.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 4, 2014)

I dont like it at all but this is my opinion. Others may like it.


----------



## twl (Dec 4, 2014)

I think it is for "gadgety" people.
In flashlights, some folks are fans of something new to fiddle with, such as the recent fad of electronic side switches with umpteen selections, so people can say "WOW!" when they are shown all the "clicks" you can do. So this is a different kind of toy. Some will want it because it's a new and different twist on the basic penlight theme.
Nothing wrong with that, if you like it.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 4, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> There is something suspicious going on in the marketplace thread about those three new lights...



I made a comment,  (Imgur photo of it) #22, in that thread. I won't cross-link here, but maybe y'all will help to keep an eye on it. In it, I asked about accidental de-activation of the lovely bolt-action slide, and battery sizing questions.

To me, it looks like it's meant to belong with the pen, not alone. But I haven't handled a bolt-action pen yet, and all the reviews online seem to rave about them.

Edit: I added a note about this: The 2xCR2 will have a bit more runtime than a 14500... 800 [email protected] vs 750 [email protected]


----------



## treek13 (Dec 4, 2014)

The 2 CR2 cells are a deal-breaker for me & I don't really see any advantage to the bolt action over a rear or side switch.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 4, 2014)

The video is worth watching to see the benefit of the switch but I think I would have to try it to see if the switch would work for me.I don't have an issue with the CR2 batteries, in fact that is a selling point for me.The only way to get the power/size combo without going to rechargeables is CR2.I wasn't a fan of CR2 lights until I tried one but now I am hooked on the single cell lights and the idea of a 2-cell companion light for EDC has some appeal.CR2 batteries are available at reasonable prices online from at least one other source than 4Sevens as well if you are in the U.S. I purchase them in bulk the same way that I buy CR123s. On the downside the length is more than I would like,many 2-cell CR123 lights are shorter.I am guessing the length is related to the bolt-action design but the appeal of CR2 batteries to me is making a smaller size light.At $100 the light is also a little above my price point for the casual EDC use that I have in mind and of course it is unlikely to be offered in the neutral tint I prefer.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Dec 4, 2014)

interesting.... but $100?! no.


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 4, 2014)

Two things turned me off
1 - The batteries
2 - The bolt is at the wrong end of the light. If it were at the front end, it might be easier to use. But when it's at the back, you need to fiddle with the light position in your hand to turn it on or off while using it. Seems like a 2 hand operation.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 4, 2014)

jmpaul320 said:


> interesting.... but $100?! no.



+1


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 4, 2014)

4sevens is in need of some innovation, given that their product line hasn't changed much in quite awhile. But this???? If I had to come up with a dumber interface, I'm not sure I could. When I got the product notice email about this, at first I thought the date was April 1st.

And, as others have said, what's with the CR2 batteries?

I like 4sevens other stuff (especially the Quarks), but I have to wonder about the future of the company if this is the stuff they're coming up with.


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 4, 2014)

I would have bought the light because of the bolt action, i like unique lights. the problem is i will never buy non rechargeable flashlights again. Since you cant have protected CR2s its not suited for EDC. I will not buy new batteries every week


----------



## Newguy2012 (Dec 4, 2014)

You can buy a whole pack and not have buy it every week.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 4, 2014)

Do you know how expensive a single CR2 battery is in Canada? $22.99 each, at the store, plus 13% sales tax. That means wasting $50 every time I need to change batteries. I may as well just throw out the flashlight when the batteries die!

Total insanity. Worst product release, ever!


----------



## romteb (Dec 4, 2014)

I's not supposed to make sens to flashaholics or rationnaly motivated consumer, it's a gimmicky product marketed toward the EDC and Knife tacticool bling crowd hence the collab with Fellhoelter and Tuff-Writer.

People will buy it.

Make a titanium version people will beg to buy it for hundreds of $ more.


----------



## gunga (Dec 4, 2014)

While this is true, I thought 4sevens was about practicality. 

Cr2s are a no - no for me too


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Capolini (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't like the batteries[have to be rechargeable] and don't like the price! $100 for that?!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2014)

Capolini said:


> $100 for that?!



MSRP


----------



## Capolini (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryp said:


> MSRP


I understand that young man!

lol! That[MSRP] is most certainly what it is When the manufacturer lists a price next to its light! With those batteries it could be $40 and i would not want it!

p.s. Have a HAPPY B'DAY on Sunday!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 4, 2014)

Capolini said:


> With those batteries it could be $40 and i would not want it!



FREE and I wouldn't want it. It would cost me $50 in batteries every time I changed them! Free + a lifetime supply of batteries, sure I'd take it and give it to the kids to play with until they lost it. The bolt-action just sounds ridiculous. On/off buttons were invented for a reason... THEY MAKE SENSE!

Their product announcement says "almost a year in the making". Is it possible to stay stoned for an entire year?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 4, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> FREE and I wouldn't want it. It would cost me $50 in batteries every time I changed them! Free + a lifetime supply of batteries, sure I'd take it and give it to the kids to play with until they lost it. The bolt-action just sounds ridiculous. On/off buttons were invented for a reason... THEY MAKE SENSE!
> 
> Their product announcement says "almost a year in the making". Is it possible to stay stoned for an entire year?



YES, I saw that in your previous post. that is CRAZY! Why do they cost so much?? You can get them from Battery Junction here in USA for $1! I still do not like them. ALL my torches take rechargeable L. Ion. 18650 being my favorite!

lol!! YES,It is possible to stay stoned for an entire year!!! :laughing:


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2014)

Capolini said:


> p.s. Have a HAPPY B'DAY on Sunday!



Haha, thanks!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 4, 2014)

Capolini said:


> that is CRAZY! Why do they cost so much?? You can get them from Battery Junction here in USA for $1! I still do not like them. ALL my torches take rechargeable L. Ion. 18650 being my favorite!



I'm not sure. In Canada, we're often ripped off compared to the U.S., but usually the mark-up is 25% - 50%. But when it comes to lithium batteries, for some reason they're ridiculously expensive here. Ordering them from the U.S. is difficult too, because many won't ship lithium batteries due to safety concerns.

An 18650 cell is a bit more reasonable here, but still costs over $20. That's why I stick with lights that use AA or AAA cells. Eneloops are cheap by comparison, and last forever.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2014)

You can find them online (1 pair) for CAN $3 free shipping.


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 4, 2014)

I ordered one since I have CR2s just sitting around not filing any lights. Unique lights might not make the grade and get dropped due to cell choice on the makers part


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 4, 2014)

I think the mechanism is interesting, but I also do not see the logic of using CR2 batteries. If it was designed to use 2 AA's, and cost a bit less (~ $40.00), I would be interested in it. I will pass.


----------



## The Coach (Dec 4, 2014)

I have one of Brian's Ti pen and pencil and I was hoping he would make a Ti version of the light. I like the bolt-action on the pen. It's soothing to play with. I will probably buy the light and hope he decides to make a run of the Ti lights.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 5, 2014)

The Coach said:


> I have one of Brian's Ti pen and pencil and I was hoping he would make a Ti version of the light. I like the bolt-action on the pen. It's soothing to play with. I will probably buy the light and hope he decides to make a run of the Ti lights.



They did make Ti versions. They had them at the USN Gathering. From what I understand, they will be making more and Brian will be selling them directly.

Also, you guys know they make rechargeable CR2s, right?


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 5, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They did make Ti versions. They had them at the USN Gathering. From what I understand, they will be making more and Brian will be selling them directly.
> 
> Also, you guys know they make rechargeable CR2s, right?



Yes but rechargeable CR2s are pretty much useless because of the low capacity and as far as i know there are no protected ones available, i would never buy unprotected stuff. This light has no voltage indicator so its even worse to use unprotected.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 5, 2014)

For me, it is good to see a company try a novel approach to things. When Glock pistols first came out many firearm gurus were strongly against the "plastic pistol". History proved them wrong. I am not saying this will be like that but that new ideas do generally receive some heavy criticism when using an approach different than the standard "in the box" designs. I will reserve judgment on the bolt switch mechanism for when I can see it personally or through more detailed and thorough reviews. For penlight users this may be a very great new design, I guess time will tell whether it is or not.

As far as CR2 batteries, I do not own any lights that use these and likely never will. In fact, I do not care for lights designed for primary batteries and only use lights that can use li-ion. The exception for me are lights designed to use alkaline cells. I just don't have a desire for lights that must use lithium primary batteries.


----------



## Erik1213 (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking at cell measurements for CR2s, would it be possible that a single 14500 would be a direct replacement for the 2xCR2?


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 5, 2014)

I am having a hard time understanding the hate for CR2. My wife and I both have CR2 lights on our keychains, and they are wonderful. I end up replacing the cells about 2-3 times/year. FourSevens offers relatively inexpensive CR2 cells, and if these are too expensive, Battery Junction sells the Titanium Innovations brand for about $1/cell - less than I paid for alkaline D cells the last time I had to buy them. Unlike alkaline (which I see referred to as alkaleaks about as often as alkaline on this forum), lithium cells rarely leak.

I started using Li-Ion as a result of this forum. Lately I am reading some disturbing things about the lifespan of Li-Ion in the electronics subforum here. If some estimates of the usable life of Li-Ion are correct (and they may or may not be), they will actually cost me more $ than if I had just stuck with CR123.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 5, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> I am having a hard time understanding the hate for CR2. My wife and I both have CR2 lights on our keychains, and they are wonderful. I end up replacing the cells about 2-3 times/year. FourSevens offers relatively inexpensive CR2 cells, and if these are too expensive, Battery Junction sells the Titanium Innovations brand for about $1/cell - less than I paid for alkaline D cells the last time I had to buy them. Unlike alkaline (which I see referred to as alkaleaks about as often as alkaline on this forum), lithium cells rarely leak.
> 
> I started using Li-Ion as a result of this forum. Lately I am reading some disturbing things about the lifespan of Li-Ion in the electronics subforum here. If some estimates of the usable life of Li-Ion are correct (and they may or may not be), they will actually cost me more $ than if I had just stuck with CR123.



CR2s are hard to get at a reasonable price in some other countries so I can understand that line of reason.Until I tried a light that used them I wasn't very enthused about CR2s either but now I am with you.They are just as cheap online as CR123s and I don't have to replace them all that often in my EDC lights either.This light in particular might run through some cells if you were to use it on high constantly but considering the design I think CR123s or AAs would have made the light too large.Although popular on this forum Li-ion isn't for everyone and I also have some reservations about the overall lifespan of Li-ion batteries, so I don't see them as a better alternative for this light.


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 5, 2014)

Good on 4Sevens for attempting different human interfaces.
The choice of cr2 is fine, and someone will make a carrier so that you can use 14500-but you likely won't get the 490 lumen burst operation, just the step down.
Should one expect the Cree xp-l? Fenix uses that in the pd22UE.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 5, 2014)

It looks cool.... :shrug:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a pen that uses a bolt action in the same position as this new design. It works well, and is very handy. I have no concerns re CR2's, my Aeon's use them, and they have a good runtime. I think that the UI of David's creation will need to be reviewed. I see no reason for his bolt action to not go forward. Our awesome reviewers will give us what we need to know.

Bill


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2014)

I like CR2 and RCR2 lights a lot and have quite a few of them. For me they are a good compromise on power vs. compactness.



Bullzeyebill said:


> I have a pen that uses a bolt action in the same position as this new design. It works well, and is very handy. I have no concerns re CR2's, my Aeon's use them, and they have a good runtime. I think that the UI of David's creation will need to be reviewed. I see no reason for his bolt action to not go forward. Our awesome reviewers will give us what we need to know.
> 
> Bill


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 6, 2014)

CR2 is a deal killer.If it used standard CR123 batteries,I might be interested.


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 6, 2014)

2xCR2 is very close to 14500. I wonder if a 14500 li-ion would work? That would make this light more interesting for me. 



MichaelW said:


> The choice of cr2 is fine, and someone will make a carrier so that you can use 14500-but you likely won't get the 490 lumen burst operation, just the step down.


----------



## LEDburn (Dec 6, 2014)

twl said:


> I think it is for "gadgety" people.
> In flashlights, some folks are fans of something new to fiddle with, such as the recent fad of electronic side switches with umpteen selections, so people can say "WOW!" when they are shown all the "clicks" you can do. So this is a different kind of toy. Some will want it because it's a new and different twist on the basic penlight theme.
> Nothing wrong with that, if you like it.



I think that "fad" you're referring to is like a thorn in your side because every chance you get, you have a dig at it. It's a shame that you lack the ability to grasp the concept of amazing ergonomics. 

It really is a small niggle (and one very few people have) that a light can be slightly bigger than the cell it houses, has a comfortable grip, produces amazing amounts of light and can run for ages at a lower level if required. Actually, what IS wrong with all that other than the fact you're too cool and mature to admit it?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 6, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> 2xCR2 is very close to 14500. I wonder if a 14500 li-ion would work? That would make this light more interesting for me.



Saw a guy on Facebook running a AW IMR 14500, says it works but if u shake the light (hard) modes change.


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 6, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> I am having a hard time understanding the hate for CR2. My wife and I both have CR2 lights on our keychains, and they are wonderful. I end up replacing the cells about 2-3 times/year. FourSevens offers relatively inexpensive CR2 cells, and if these are too expensive, Battery Junction sells the Titanium Innovations brand for about $1/cell - less than I paid for alkaline D cells the last time I had to buy them. Unlike alkaline (which I see referred to as alkaleaks about as often as alkaline on this forum), lithium cells rarely leak.
> 
> I started using Li-Ion as a result of this forum. Lately I am reading some disturbing things about the lifespan of Li-Ion in the electronics subforum here. If some estimates of the usable life of Li-Ion are correct (and they may or may not be), they will actually cost me more $ than if I had just stuck with CR123.



CR2s are expansive in most countrys and they are not rechargeable which means the light is empty pretty fast. This is not a keychain light you use once a year, this is like a pen light you use as EDC, doctors use it everyday, workers use it everyday, normal joe does use it everyday as EDC. I have an Thrunite Ti3 AAA as EDC and boy how fast that thing is empty, i would never recommend normal batteries in a flashlight, not only cause of the high costs, also cause of the garbage. There is another con with non rechargeable batteries, when u charge your li/ion batterie every day a bit, it is always bright when you need it. In case of non rechargeable batteries you will use it to the very end, even if its only 40% brightness because you dont want to throw away the expansive batterie to early.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 6, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Saw a guy on Facebook running a AW IMR 14500, says it works but if u shake the light (hard) modes change.



Wait! That's a _feature_, not a problem! :laughing:




Danielsan said:


> There is another con with non rechargeable batteries, when u charge your li/ion batterie every day a bit, it is always bright when you need it. In case of non rechargeable batteries you will use it to the very end, even if its only 40% brightness because you dont want to throw away the expansive batterie to early.



That's a good point. A primary, on average, will have only 50% of it's capacity when you take out your light to use it (unless you throw away your battery after every use). A rechargeable will have 100% capacity. The advantage of long run times for primaries goes away for typical use patterns.


----------



## reppans (Dec 6, 2014)

I like the 14500 idea... slight smaller than 2 CR2 cells, you could easily use a piece of paper as a width spacer to center the cell, and maybe cut the top or bottom off a AAA>AA adapter for a length spacer. An IMR cell would definitely have the amps to power burst mode, and David has even sold AW ICR 14500s along with his 780-lm burst mode 1xAA tubed one-off Quark configs. A $1.50 CRAA lithium primary should work in a pinch up to medium mode. Personally, I'd need another low mode in there between L and M.


----------



## R.W.D. (Dec 7, 2014)

As for it being tactical no.. But come on guys nobody things it's even slightly neat? Ok the batteries are crap whatever AAAA's are crap and so are lithium pin contact batteries but I use them occasionally for a unique light that's diff. I'd buy this just for its unique switch and just find a workaround for the batteries. 

Im a fan of unique items and the switch really interests me. I hope I'm not the only person who thinks this cause it would suck for someone's idea on making something different shot down. Right now there isn't much to change about a lot of our lights why not a new switch. 

Cool idea bad battery option and the "tactical" aspect seems a little of base especially with the battery type I think. 
Hey on the other hand if anyone buys one and doesn't like it you could PM me and we could talk about swapping it for some of my stupid massive silver collection. xD


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Dec 7, 2014)

I rather have a bolt action pen. 
Maybe if this light used different bateries and cost half as much I would get one.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll go against the grain here. I think its cool idea. Are there are a few questions yet to be answered? Yes but I certainly won't bash anyone for thinking outside of the box. Sort of rude really.

I liken it a bit to folding knives. You have a handful of ways with deployment for a folder. There's a thumb stud, nail nick, flipper, thumb disc, wave etc... Not every way will float evryones boat. There are similarly a few ways to turn on a flashlight and now you can add bolt action to the list. I'm not saying this will replace clickies, and twisties but it is an interesting new way to operate a torch.
I firmly believe there is room for it whether or not everybody likes it. Have an open mind and quit being so dang serious. As others have said, we should at least commend them for thinking outside the realm of normal.


----------



## Thud1023 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bad_JuJu said:


> I'll go against the grain here. I think its cool idea. Are there are a few questions yet to be answered? Yes but I certainly won't bash anyone for thinking outside of the box. Sort of rude really.
> 
> I liken it a bit to folding knives. You have a handful of ways with deployment for a folder. There's a thumb stud, nail nick, flipper, thumb disc, wave etc... Not every way will float evryones boat. There are similarly a few ways to turn on a flashlight and now you can add bolt action to the list. I'm not saying this will replace clickies, and twisties but it is an interesting new way to operate a torch.
> I firmly believe there is room for it whether or not everybody likes it. Have an open mind and quit being so dang serious. As others have said, we should at least commend them for thinking outside the realm of normal.



Well said, and cool in my book too..in fact mine just shipped : )


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Moka (Dec 8, 2014)

I would love this light if not for the choice of CR2 cells... 
I've always been a fan of non-conventional switches, (Piston Drive in the LS series and IC controlled button Clicky) and will always give them a try and in the case of my LS20 and Ra Clicky, love 'em.:twothumbs
My hope in this case is that 4-7s have implemented it simply and nicely unlike when Nitecore did the EX10 and D10, very popular and nice lights, but just not a good implementation of the Piston Drive, (IMHO of course, the JHanko D10 is still a very sought after light).

I won't be pulling the trigger quite yet; going to wait for 4-7s to update with a better power source, and/or Brian and 4-7s to bring out a sleek Ti version that runs on AAAs... One can hope...


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my "bolt action" yesterday and it took a bit of time to learn how to set the power but it works fine if you duplicate the image on the "cap". Seeing how hungry for batteries it is will take some dedicated "testing". I probably should go ahead and order a box of CR2s to be on the safe side. It is well constructed and feels solid, It isn't a tactical light but that grip works best till you find your own way to hold and actuate it!


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. How about some pics?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 11, 2014)

smokinbasser said:


> I got my "bolt action" yesterday and it took a bit of time to learn how to set the power but it works fine if you duplicate the image on the "cap". Seeing how hungry for batteries it is will take some dedicated "testing". I probably should go ahead and order a box of CR2s to be on the safe side. It is well constructed and feels solid, It isn't a tactical light but that grip works best till you find your own way to hold and actuate it!



Thanks for sharing, looking forward to more of your thoughts.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dang people.....imo if you do not own this light you have no right bash it. How do you know you wont like it if you never gave it a try. Its like saying you dont like a tomatos when you've never tried them. I will get mine in a few days and only then after much testing and use will i give my thoughts. I think they chose this battery to get the size of the light and output they were looking for but idk. The style and look scream quality to me


----------



## lightfooted (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd say the crazier folks here are the ones trying to justify both the mechanism and power source to those of us who have already decided that it isn't appealing to us. We don't like it specifically because it IS different, because it would require yet another set of batteries for us to buy and because it is priced as though it's a status symbol, not a tool. Same reason people buy Apple products or Porches. Because they can.

Personally I've never tried fried tarantula, I'm sure it is better than starving but I would rather not ever try it. I could comment that seasoning might make them more palatable based on what I know of seasonings. No doubt some would say I should not voice my opinion because I've never tasted tarantula. I could simply not buy any and the sandwich shop vendor would never know that there are many people who would never buy the product, yet wonder why sales are so low.

I guess some people just don't like it when others voice their negative opinions, even if the title of the thread was actually asking for them.

And seriously? Comparing this to a Glock??? That's just silly.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 24, 2014)

I only payed $35 dollars for mine after the goinggear discount code and a gift certificate for $50 so i got a pretty good deal 

I tend to like gimicy things that are cool and fun so that might be why im so intrigued


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Dec 24, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> Dang people.....imo if you do not own this light you have no right bash it. How do you know you wont like it if you never gave it a try. Its like saying you dont like a tomatos when you've never tried them. I will get mine in a few days and only then after much testing and use will i give my thoughts. I think they chose this battery to get the size of the light and output they were looking for but idk. The style and look scream quality to me



Yeah im kinda with you on this one. Negativity isnt quite my thing either.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 24, 2014)

Negativity aside, it's first impressions that usually sell an item. CR2 is not an issue for me, but I agree that the light seems a bit gimmicky.


----------



## nbp (Dec 25, 2014)

The switch is novel and unique. Make a AA version and I'll be quite interested. The only thing I use CR2 in is my Aeon and one cell lasts FOREVER and the light is very small. This bolt light looks a little beefy to compete in the penlight market.


----------



## LEDburn (Dec 26, 2014)

Modes seem ridiculous and over the top for it's size and power source.

My P2 gets hot quite fast and it's running less than half the output!!

Chewing through CR2's will only be sustainable by those with a chunk of disposable cash.

Based on that and what everyone else has said, I feel this is a item for those wanting to feel a little bit better about themselves knowing they have something few others do. 
I also believe this is less flashaholic centred. More for the suit and tie wanker to show off whilst sipping overpriced coffee that tastes like dirt.


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 26, 2014)

LEDburn said:


> Based on that and what everyone else has said, I feel this is a item for those wanting to feel a little bit better about themselves knowing they have something few others do.
> I also believe this is less flashaholic centred. More for the suit and tie wanker to show off whilst sipping overpriced coffee that tastes like dirt.



Why does their overpriced coffee have to taste like dirt?


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 27, 2014)

And how do you know you would not like it ? do you have one? 

See i actually have mine now. the modes are very nicely spaced and heat is not issue. does not get hot. i believe its actually more then 490 lumens. Beam and tint are out of this world perfect and cr2 are no more expensive then cr123a. under a $1 a piece on battery junction with coupon codes. styling is quite nice and the clip is very strong and solid.
im a flashaholic imo this bolt action is not gimmicky its growing on me. its much more comfortable to hold and operate then a light the same size with a clicky in the back
now there are a few things i dislike. its to smooth and slippery needs knurling. also price is to high. The thing that really surprised me was the weight. its so freaking light. i thought there was no batteries in it. 

so far im really digging this light but i did only pay $35 after a 15% off and $50 certificate. I would not have bought this for $100 but the quality is very very high imo




LEDburn said:


> Modes seem ridiculous and over the top for it's size and power source.
> 
> My P2 gets hot quite fast and it's running less than half the output!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 27, 2014)

Some photos i shot


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 28, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> Some photos i shot



Okay, so it's not only impractical, overpriced, and gimmicky, but it's also ugly as hell. :fail:


----------



## Cerealand (Dec 28, 2014)

Why all the anger over a new concept. I am glad they're attempting something different.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 28, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Okay, so it's not only impractical, overpriced, and gimmicky, but it's also ugly as hell. :fail:



Lol this light is far from ugly.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 28, 2014)

Cerealand said:


> Why all the anger over a new concept. I am glad they're attempting something different.



+1. Well said. Surely everyone is free to say what they want, but the best way to vote is with your wallet. Like it? Buy it. Don't like it? Don't buy it. Manufacturers will certainly hear that message loud and clear.

I'm not overly fond of the design but darn tempted to buy one just to show some support for 4/7 trying something new.

And @Alex1234 - good photos. Thanks for sharing. Please let us know how your impressions evolve as you use the light over the days/months ahead!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 28, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> Lol this light is far from ugly.



It's far from good looking too.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 28, 2014)

I totally disagree with Alex1234 on this one...just because you don't have personal experience with something, does not mean you can't have an opinion on it. In the real world, it is not possible, let alone practical, for everyone to try out everything. People make judgements based on their preferences as a shortcut, a necessary practice given limited time and resources. This thread was specifically soliciting early opinions on a new light, so I see no problem with people expressing their opinion.

I don't think anybody is angry...but this is an unusual light. You have to expect that a lot of people won't like it. And there are (in my opinion) several reasons to dislike it. Pricing is number one...I bought a Preon Penlight, and I thought it was a bit overpriced. This thing is DOUBLE the cost of that, and for me, that makes it very poor value. Add in the relatively uncommon, low capacity, and relatively expensive cells it uses (compared to AAA or AA), and it is definitely not for me. On top of that, I don't like the look, and having a ball sticking out the side of the light like that seems designed to catch on clothing, and make it less comfortable in the pocket, and the mechanism seems like it would make it hard to operate with one hand. Any one of these reasons might be enough to stay away, but when you put them all together, I am TOTALLY confident that for me, it would be a waste of money.

Perhaps it will find a niche market, but it seems fairly clear that this light will probably not be a big mass market success. That's ok, though. Automotive companies learned that making a weird design can be profitable. Building a unique product that ten percent of people love, even if the other ninety percent hate it, can lead to strong sales. Whereas trying to design something that appeals to everyone leads to compromise, and puts it in competition with many other established products. Perhaps the same thing will be true with this light (for FourSevens' sake, I hope so).


----------



## Thud1023 (Dec 28, 2014)

Well said Doc, and I like the automotive analogy..makes sense in this case. After having this light for a while, thought I would add a few comments as well..
First, I got the light for the bolt, as a bolt action was the first rifle I ever handled and the mechanism has a special place in my memories. 

With respect to the light, my likes:
- It is bright, second brightest light I own
- The bolt is surprisingly easy to use. Wrap a fist around light, fingers comfortably rest on clip and thumb rest on bolt. In fact, I handed the light to my wife, she naturally used this technique and started ripping through the modes : )
- The "clicking" the bolt is very addictive!
- More comfy in back pocket than expected. Bolt does not poke you and actually keeps light from spinning around in pocket.

Dislikes:
- Priced high for this light and material, but imagine a triple collaboration is not cheap!
- The clip needs more of a bend at end. It is impossible to clip on some pockets, why I carry in back pocket.
- Not the typical "pretty" Ti I go for, but I also don't worry about scratching this one up : )

Overall, glad I purchased it and enjoy using it.

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thud1023 said:


> Well said Doc, and I like the automotive analogy..makes sense in this case. After having this light for a while, thought I would add a few comments as well..
> First, I got the light for the bolt, as a bolt action was the first rifle I ever handled and the mechanism has a special place in my memories.
> 
> With respect to the light, my likes:
> ...



These are exactly my thoughts aswell. The bolt is much easier to use then one would expect. I was worried it would be hard and annoying before i got but now that i have it its already like second nature to flip the bolt. Thats why you can bash the bolt idea because you may actually like it if you try it. And i agree its very very addicting. I love the sound it makes


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 28, 2014)

Im not sure why, but Im starting to like this light.


----------



## twl (Dec 28, 2014)

There are certain people who are just perfect for this kind of light.

Have you ever known somebody at the office who sits there and does some kind of constant fiddling with something all day, like clicking a pen, or twisting his ring, or playing with some other thing? Well, this is perfect for him.
How about your knife-nut friend who has a balisong flipper, or some other flipper knife, and they sit there all day in front of the TV. flipping the knife? Perfect for him.
Incessant fiddlers.

IMO, this is what market this light is for. They will sit there at work, moving this bolt action up and down all day, and it will be their favorite light.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 29, 2014)

twl said:


> There are certain people who are just perfect for this kind of light.
> 
> Have you ever known somebody at the office who sits there and does some kind of constant fiddling with something all day, like clicking a pen, or twisting his ring, or playing with some other thing? Well, this is perfect for him.
> How about your knife-nut friend who has a balisong flipper, or some other flipper knife, and they sit there all day in front of the TV. flipping the knife? Perfect for him.
> ...



Well... sure, as long as they live and work alone. I don't want to sit near someone flipping a light on and off several times a minute. Instead, maybe get them one of those squishy hand balls to play with, or some meth.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 29, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Okay, so it's not only impractical, overpriced, and gimmicky, but it's also ugly as hell. :fail:



Unnecessary flaming comment removed....Bill


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 30, 2014)

Could someone who has the light explain how the mode-changing works ?

There's nothing about this as far as I can tell either on the 4Sevens site or in the video linked in Post #1 (David clicks the light on and off a few times but doesn't explain the mode-changing).


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 30, 2014)

With each actuation of the "bolt action" you access the different modes. It will recall the last mode you have chosen before setting the light down.


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks sb - although I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "access the different modes" - does it cycle through rather like a reverse-clicky ?


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 31, 2014)

Well I'm not sure what a reverse clicky is, the "bolt" functions just like a bolt action rifle does, the bolt has a L shaped slot it rides in and you can move the spring loaded bolt in a straight line for going between modes or move the bolt to the short end of the L slot to keep the light in a mode . Perhaps someone else has a better description of the action it has. It is a 3 way collaboration light. The pocket clip is made by Fellhoelter, the light is a design by Tuff-Writer and 47S, it has 3 brightness levels and 4 special output modes . That description is off the packaging the light comes in. It is a unique light that interested me enough to purchase it. It is like the ARC RGB AAA lights, not many other lights like them. Oh and I don't work anymore ,I am in the ranks of the retired I "play" with my lights at home. Happy new year (in 2 hours here)


----------



## SparkLite (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I actually bought one of these lights (instead of just whinging about them behind a keyboard) and I reckon its
great. Apart from being surprised at the size of the thing considering the battery size, as all my other cr2 lights are tiny, it feels very nice in the hand and is natural and intuitive to operate.

Personally I'll buy any new light that shows some innovation, like some of the Knog lights I've bought recently...


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow so much feedback! I like it!

Obviously it's not for everyone - we never intend any of our lights to be one-size-fits-all - but from the numbers we're selling the crap out of these. 
And I'm not the only one selling these. (the other two collaborators are blasting through their inventory) If you don't like it we have many other lights that should meet your specific need 

Bottom line is there is nothing as bright in this size (minimag size). 500 lumens is nothing to shake a stick at - that is the reason cr2's were chosen. 
Some of the customers are putting them in their custom mini-mag holsters too.

The bolt action is very addictive to operate - much like the fellhoelter pen - you'll end up playing with it subconsciously when you have it in hand.
Actuating the flashlight from the side is so much more natural for the thumb than in the rear. The thumb was never very dexterous especially compared to the other digits.

I'm glad we're selling these like crazy - because it's got to pay for the patent filing which ain't cheap 

Anyway - as with anything new there's always lots of opinions and complaining but I see this as a new trend coming up (hence the confidence to invest in patent filings).
Just look at all the automotive world - whenever there are big changes the purists always roll their eyes, shake their heads and have lots to say about it. But give it some time and it'll sink in.

I'm sure we'll be using this mechanism in future lights. I know at least a titanium made-in-usa version is slated to be released second half of this year. But I guarantee you it'll be at least 2x or 3x the price.
Just look at how much Fellhoelter's pen goes for. ;P


----------



## reppans (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Awesome to hear David... that's what you get for being different


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree with all of this. I have this thing in my hand right now and i cant put it down lol. Its fantastic and i love the warmer tint. im always worried about getting lights with cool tints but this is fantastic. and im really surprised how much throw it has for how small the reflector is. I also want to say i received this light with not a spec of dust on it which is quite rare. Its like these are assembled is a dust free room  also it kinda feels like 600 lumens to me. I have a different light that i know does about 500 lumens otf and this is a tic brighter on fresh cells



4sevens said:


> Wow so much feedback! I like it!
> 
> Obviously it's not for everyone - we never intend any of our lights to be one-size-fits-all - but from the numbers we're selling the crap out of these.
> And I'm not the only one selling these. (the other two collaborators are blasting through their inventory) If you don't like it we have many other lights that should meet your specific need
> ...


----------



## chillinn (Jan 4, 2015)

> I don't understand the benefit of the bolt action. Can anyone think of any?



Theoretically, the bolt-action can achieve higher velocity and therefore has higher accuracy than semi-automatic flashlights, due to superior sealing and not expending energy ejecting anything. Also, since it has fewer moving parts and a short lock time, it has less of a chance of being thrown off target or malfunctioning.


----------



## reppans (Jan 4, 2015)

chillinn said:


> Theoretically, the bolt-action can achieve higher velocity and therefore has higher accuracy than semi-automatic flashlights, due to superior sealing and not expending energy ejecting anything. Also, since it has fewer moving parts and a short lock time, it has less of a chance of being thrown off target or malfunctioning.



LOL


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 4, 2015)

4sevens said:


> Wow so much feedback! I like it!
> 
> Obviously it's not for everyone - we never intend any of our lights to be one-size-fits-all - but from the numbers we're selling the crap out of these.
> And I'm not the only one selling these. (the other two collaborators are blasting through their inventory) If you don't like it we have many other lights that should meet your specific need
> ...



Well done.


----------



## dekj (Jun 8, 2015)

Well I played with this light at Goinggear and the bolt action is very natural and absolutely addictive. Needless to say one went home with me. Not that fussed about the Cr2 cells but the 14500 option works fine and in this case the choice of Cr2 cells does make sense. With a Ti version in the pipeline, I see one of those in my future too!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 8, 2015)

I was lucky enough to try out one of these at the CPF UK meet in Reigate recently.

I liked it quite a lot - always been a fan of 'Pen Torch' type lights so it was inevitable. I liked it a lot more when someone told me of the 14500 option. 

But funds are depleted and I have a great many torches already. Now that 4sevens has presaged other models, I might hold out for a true AA version - or one with a lower low, and better U.I..


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Like Nyctophiliac, my interest in this light grew when I learned of the 14500 battery option. But what keeps me from pulling the trigger is the UI.


----------

